# My first project with my goats milk:)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is my first project with my goats milk, making butter.... Next will be yogurt, and ice cream and then cheese I'm just so excited I got to make something with it.... We usually drink it all...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cool! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yum!! looks like whipped butter!!

now...homemade bread to go with homemade butter! haha


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> yum!! looks like whipped butter!!
> 
> now...homemade bread to go with homemade butter! haha


That's in the oven Can't wait


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat! how long did you have to work at getting cream?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! sounds like the house is smelling heavenly!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Neat! how long did you have to work at getting cream?


A week and a half. I have 6 of those glass things that the butter is in. I put the lid on them, waited 2 days skimmed the cream, and then repeated. It only took 15 min to clump up too not too bad


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what did you use to churn? I have a kitchenaid mixer, I just put it on with a cloth over top (so it doesn't go everywhere), and walk away until I hear clunking. usually not more than 5 min....

another idea that I've done before, is kefir the cream, and make kefir butter. it's like regular butter but with a hint of blue cheese. SOOO good!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That's really cool, I'm sure it will turn out better than any kind of butter you get from a store!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good job. Making goat butter is tough I hear.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yum... now I want butter! And Karen's heavy wheatbread and some strawberry rhubarb jam....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> what did you use to churn? I have a kitchenaid mixer, I just put it on with a cloth over top (so it doesn't go everywhere), and walk away until I hear clunking. usually not more than 5 min....
> 
> another idea that I've done before, is kefir the cream, and make kefir butter. it's like regular butter but with a hint of blue cheese. SOOO good!


I just put it in a jar and started shaking, 15 min later butter the thing I thought was great there was not that much milk when separating the butter from the milk.....

I might try the kefir butter, that sounds good


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Good job. Making goat butter is tough I hear.


Wasn't too difficult, I thought it would be much harder... Now I will go ahead and process it every two weeks so we won't need to buy it at the store


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

It was delicious My sister and niece from Florida is here and they love the raw goats milk, and now they love the butter, on the homemade biscuits and bread I'm hoping to be making it every 2 weeks or so


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You can send mine to...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> You can send mine to...


.... You are at least in the same state


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh come on TDG. i'm sure you have enough milk to be able to make butter with!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> oh come on TDG. i'm sure you have enough milk to be able to make butter with!


Off the topic, but I read that you were moving back to Canada on another thread. Which part of Canada? My dad was from Winnipeg Manitoba, and we have relatives in Surrey and Vancouver BC.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Southern Ontario! i'll be going back to city life for a while to make some money (which means no more goatie antics :'( ), then likely we'll disappear into the bush somewhere around Algonquin park. hehe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> Southern Ontario! i'll be going back to city life for a while to make some money (which means no more goatie antics :'( ), then likely we'll disappear into the bush somewhere around Algonquin park. hehe


Man, that's going to suck... No more goats for awhile At least you will know what you are looking for when the time comes to get another herd started I liked Ontario.... I like Canada in general though


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually by some Godly miracle, we were able to dry up the does early and all of our milk is already in the freezer. That and I use butter maybe once a month.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exactly! live and learn, right???


----------

